# Inflamed Achilles Tendon



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with an inflamed Achilles Tendon? Her trot is normal and she bears weight on it but still has swelling even w/ anti-inflammatories. Would appreciate details of treatment and how much rest required before returning to work o rsport activities?

Thanks.

Terrasita


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

my boy pulled has AT about 18months back. we were working on focus from the weave poles to the pause table, and he just started limping afther the release from the pause table.

took him to vet and they said for a pulled (strained/sprained) at to just use the anti-inflamoatories and keep him mellow for a week or so. when he permitted it without to much struggle I'd ice it down fgor a few minutes at a time. 

it was way harder on the dog, simply because hes a nutso border collie x and wants to do shit all the time, so a week of crate rest and couch potato tv watching drove him nuts.

if its been a while and its still swollen it could be a partial or full tear and might need to get looked at again. if in doubt I'd consult the vet.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Has anyone dealt with an inflamed Achilles Tendon? Her trot is normal and she bears weight on it but still has swelling even w/ anti-inflammatories. Would appreciate details of treatment and how much rest required before returning to work o rsport activities?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Terrasita


 I view all animal injuries and health issues as being similar to people. RICE
Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation
The problem with dogs, they don't always tell us how or why it hurts. So...you play God and hope for the best. Terrasita what would you do with the same type issue if it were your problem?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, just like the dogs, first I would have to research it assuming I didn't think I needed a trip to the ER. What I learned after several hours of research last night which included watching videos o fdogs with ruptured achilles tendons, was that we were lucky that she didn't do that. There is lots of debate regarding whether you do heat or ice. After reading a zillion articles on people and dogs, decided on the ice. It so reduced the swelling overnight that she has had 12+ hours of almost normal. There is still a minimal amount of swelling. Found a product at the feed store today--Vetrolin. I want to see what I can find about its use in dogs before I use it. I'm going to bench her from cattle and sheep training for the next few weeks and may decide to forgo the cattle altogether. I don't like the crates---seemed to have increased swelling with that so she's been loose in the bedroom with the door closed when I leave. That's the only way to separate her from the cat. I ran out of the glucosamine supplements I generally keep her on [Aniflex Complete] and that won't happen again. My friend Ann suggested an ACE bandage for compression. Can't elevate with the dogs. She's gonna go nuts tomorrow when I leave to go to the farm without her but such is life.

This was something new for me. Haven't seen it before in any of the dogs I've worked. Gotta be more conscientous about my warm ups and cool downs/stretches and from now on Khira's will include icing.

Terrasita


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Found a product at the feed store today--Vetrolin.

OK so what is this used for and is it people safe? Used and ACE wrap on my GSN years ago and he hated it!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, from what I can tell, the ingredients are people safe. Its a topical analgesic for reducing pain and swelling. Ingredients are: menthol, MSM, Hyaluronic aicd, calendula, rosemary, camphor, alcohol and benzyl nicotinate [niacin]. I've seen a couple o fpeople products with the same ingredients. It seems to be helping. 


Terrasita


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris:

Did it only take a week or two for him to recuperate? Have you seen any signs of it since? She doesn't have any of the instability you would see with a fracture and vet says if I'm still worried in a couple of days, he'll x-ray it. 

Thanks.

Terrasita


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

Terrasita,

the swelling started to go down after the fifth day and by day ten it was gone totally and he seemed ready to rock, but upon vets advice i kept him on limited activity for a week after. we walked just like normally but did no running and no chasing of balls or kongs in the yard. lots of stationary tug and OB work to tire him out. 

my boy was on couch/crate rest for about ten or eleven days and now has made a full recovery and shows no signs of the injury now.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i know of someone in the agility club i used to go to whose ACD had a partially torn AT and it took alot longer than the sprain/strain my boy had. i think the ACD was out of agility for a couple months, but i cant remember exactly. i dont think he needed surgery though, but as i said i cant remember exactly.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks alot Chris. This gives me something to guage by.

Terrasita


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

hows your dog? 
did the swelling go down?
movement getting better? 
did you end up going in for x rays?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Chris:

Thanks for asking. I'm going in tomorrow. I've had her on the anti-inflammatories [every 24 hours] and with that she's fine. However, Friday, she had swelling on the pastern joint on her front leg. I'm going to ask for a full Lymes panel along with CBC. I kept thinking that if she injured something herding, it took over 24 hours to show up. She's too old for pano and I'haven't noticed swelling with that in the past. I check them over thoroughly when I come home from the farm and haven't noticed any ticks, but with a bouv coat, maybe I missed something. She's eating well and seems otherwise fine. My vet can be overly conservative to a fault and I usually have to ask him to do something diagnostic to humor me. I've been right enough in the past that he doesn't usually object. The last time I had her out herding, it was pretty muddy. We worked in a smaller arena and I tried to stay away from the deep mud in the non grassy areas. She trots mostly and I didn't see any issues with that. She was fine after the hour long car ride when we got home and the next morning before I went to work. That evening when I got home, I let her out of her crate and she was limping with the hock area swollen. I kept thinking two weeks before I had her working calves and that was MUCH more labor intensive especially with the corner kick and spin move one calf was doing and her being a badass with a grip at the neck.

I'm going to take her in tomorrow and talk about blood work and what he thinks the next step should be.

Terrasita


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i hope it all goes well and ya'll figure out whats up.


----------

